# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  Can any one help? Makerbot replicator 2 issues

## CADstudent

2nd year CAD student and this darn makerbot replicator 2 printer is just a thorn in my side most issues include it refusing to extrude correctly printing my object in a web like mess and its not clogged or stuck in any way. I know that because if i pause and change filament then load the filament comes out in a nice stream, my teacher doesn't even know the issue i spend close to 3 hours a day on the dang thing then go home and research stuff and still nothing has seemed to help me out of all the forums. RIP Google forums. A more recent issue on the machine is the Z axis limit switch acting as though its not their and just driving the bed into the top this issue is now suppressed by a thick piece of tape. anyways im rambling please any input helps ill be checking this regularly through out Christmas break. and on the slightest chance that bre pettis sees this i hate you and your over priced customer support.

----------


## tigerprinter

It would help if you could be more specific and/or post pictures of the web-like mess it's printing.

----------


## CADstudent

So this an example of what it is doing but it didn't get far into print before it was cancelled. Usually it will continue this or it will go onto another layer and print correctly. From what it seems from other prints that ive thrown away is its not extruding a nice even stream but dabbing filament in spots but it doesnt do that every time sometimes i can get 3-5 good prints then this problem reoccurs sometimes my teacher thinks it could be something wrong in the json file but if that was true wouldn't it happen every time?IMG_0139.jpg

----------


## tigerprinter

Hmm.  Similar problems I've had arose from poor calibration--have you tried adjusting your filament diameter and feedstock multiplier settings in the json file?  Also have you leveled your print bed recently?

----------


## CADstudent

I've re-calibrated it several times and have re leveled the build plate constantly as well but editing the json file were not so good at what will those setting adjust exactly? well i mean in a simpler form

----------


## tigerprinter

The "feeddiameter" and "feedstock multiplier" settings basically control  how much material the extruder is spitting out.  Below I'll paste a  list of every single setting in the json file with descriptions--that  should be a useful reference for you to go through and fine tune your  settings.  It took me a while but I've managed to pin down good custom  settings for different types of prints.  One tip that might help your  specific problem is that you can make the first layer settings different  than the rest of the print--it helps to print slowly on the first layer  so it sticks to the bed and doesn't catch/clump up.




> MAKERBOT SLICER OPTIONS
> 
> Layers
> "layerHeight". Millimeters.
> Defines the height of each layer.
> 
> "layerWidthMaximum" / "layerWidthMinimum". Millimeters
> "layerWidthMinimum"  and "layerWidthMaximum" limit the width of extrusion by overriding  "layerWidthRatio" when necessary. By default "layerWidthMinimum" and  "layerWidthMaximum" are set to the same value. This ensures that the  layer width remains the same no matter what layer height is set.
> 
> ...

----------


## CADstudent

OK thanks for the reference ill have to go through that at another time when i don't have an econ final to study for but one last thing im not understanding is if it is an issue with the json file wouldn't this be a problem every time? like instead of a sporadic issue?

----------


## CADstudent

and i don't have an issue with my first layer any more a quick tip is use Elmer glue sticks easy to apply and clean with little to no issues

----------


## tigerprinter

Hm...that is a good point (still won't hurt to try modifying json settings).

What's your material, and what's the extruder temp?

----------


## CADstudent

we print with PLA the extruder temp has been weird as well lately because its set on 230 automatically but its been at 209/230 so then ive been raising the temp to 250 but what it will do is preheat to 250 then drop to 218 or so and say out of 230? But i think the issue with that is we don't have that fan duct on the side that usually redirects air flow to print we had to take it off because the old ones were busted and the new one we printed off of thingiverse wont allow me to level correctly

----------


## tigerprinter

I've never printed with PLA but from what I know 250 is WAY too high--I think you want it to be around 200.

Odd that it prints without reaching the target temperature.  I'm afraid I can't offer any thoughts on the problem there...

----------


## CADstudent

Ok thanks alot though been alot of help

----------


## wackyvorlon

I've seen screwy temperature stuff before on a Makerbot. I think your machine might have a hardware problem. I think sometimes the thermocouple amplifier dies. Using a thermocouple in this application is a pretty goofy thing to do, really.

----------


## SHoutzager

I had something similar and I needed a Makerbot upgrade.  It was the feed mechanism, not sure what it is called now.  It is a spring tensioner with a little handle.  It is best to use the Makerbot built one.  I sent my print head to fargo3dprinting.com and they added it for a fair price.

----------


## kennycoulter

Any updates on the problem?

----------


## CADstudent

Same issue i have another thread im talking about it on http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...ome-odd-reason ive narrowed it down tho definitely not a code issue

----------


## kennycoulter

Thank you for the redirection.  I was thinking yours was an electronic or heater failure...I must have misread.

----------


## CADstudent

thats what i though too but doesnt seem that way

----------

